# Quantum, Dasher, Fox Suspenion Build Thread!



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Ok We've all been waiting for this. Hopefully this will help answer some questions. 
So this is one way to lower your quantum, fox, dasher b2 chassis FWD Volkswagens. 
I do not know if this will work on the Q syncrowagons. I'm not educated on the rear set up of those cars.

There are a few different routes to choose from.

I found this to be the easiest for me. 
It does take a little ingenuity and access to a welder.

*Read Through Completely Before Starting!*

List of parts you will need:

Skyjacked Volkswagen
Mk2 coilovers of your choice
(Early 85-88.5) Mk2 spindles. 
Mk2 rotors,calipers,brake pads.
Early Mk2 Wheel Bearings (optional)
1/4" Plate Steel

For this build thread I'm going to use my 82 Quantum Coupe










Second, Take your early, and I stress early, mk2 spindles and assemble them.
You will no longer need the tierod mount, so feel free to cut it off.

At this point you mine as well do new wheel bearings to ensure nothing will fail early on down the road.










Next Measure your stock Tierod mounts on your strut housing. Take a measurement of how far the plate sticks out off of the strut housing and the distance form the strut housing to the hole for your tie rod end in the mount.

Now take you 1/4" plate and cut out some plates that are as close as possible to the same measurements as your stock mounts. Make sure your tie rod end hole is the same distance off the strut housing as it is on your stock strut.

Make a few gussets to support your new tie rod end mount. 

Now the tricky part, Weld your brackets on to your coilovers in short incraments. *You do not want to continuely weld on the coilover as it is pressurerised and could burst and seriously injure you*. 










I welded them 90 degrees from bottom coilover mounts so that the new tie rod mount will be facing forward to the front of the car. I also made sure that they were 90 degrees off of the strut housing itself. 










In the end it should look a little something like this. 










Now everyone knows when you lift or lower a vehicle you mess with the alignment. With this set up, going as low as you can will give you crazy toe out. To solve this I sectioned my inner tie rod ends. 

I sectioned each side 1.5" I added a solid peice of rod in the hollow section where I was welding for additional support. Make sure they get welded back together the same way they were cut.


















The last tricky thing to worry about is the tierod end being tapered. If you can taper the hole in the new plate you should be all set. Might have to add a few washers to get it to seat right.

Now youre ready to bolt the the front end together. The reason for needing early Mk2 (85-88.5) spindles is the lower ball joint sizes are different between early and late Mk2s. If you get late Mk2 spindles they will not tighten enough to hold the stock ball joint in place. 

Found out the hard way :banghead: 

The rest should be pretty easy. The front end should bolt together and the Mk2 coilovers should bolt into the rear with ease.


























This is what the drop looked like on stock wheels. Still had a little suspension travel and the frame rails were pretty close to the ground. 


























Another thing you can do to improve ride quality is get some drop plates for the rear. I made my own but there are a few companys out there that make them.

Fender to ground measurements were 19" all around and the suspension still had a little travel with the frame rails pretty much on the ground

I built this same set up for my buddy Mini Tank and his Fox wagon which im sure you all know. It rode amazing and held up to the beating of his car dragging on the road on a daily basis. 










Any Questions feel free to ask and I will help the best I can. If anyone wants me to build set up for them I can do that to. Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

nice job! this is a great thread


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

That makes me wish I wanted mine low...looks awesome!:thumbup::thumbup:

good write up too. I think I remember links on bannedwagon's writeup about where to buy tapered inserts you can weld in...I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

sippin.fnordies said:


> That makes me wish I wanted mine low...looks awesome!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> good write up too. I think I remember links on bannedwagon's writeup about where to buy tapered inserts you can weld in...I'll see if I can dig it up.


Yea there's a couple different hot rod sites you can buy tapered inserts. I just tapered the hole and added a washer or two. :screwy: Haha


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

I had been contemplating this exact setup for a while... glad to see that the welding can be done on the coils without ruining them!


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Why not make a bolt-on steering thing for this?? Is it needed to weld it?

Looks really great, how much for a set?


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

zollie said:


> Why not make a bolt-on steering thing for this?? Is it needed to weld it?
> 
> Looks really great, how much for a set?


If you can figure out a bolt on application then by all means do it. I just personally think its easier to weld. 

And as for a price. I spent right around $550 in parts not including my labor. And since then coilovers have gone up in price a bit. So it does cost a little bit


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

What about cutting the arms for the tie rod mounts off of the old struts and welding them on the coils? Then you'd have the tapered insert, and your dimensions would be right on.


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

did you use raceland coilovers? They look like the ones I used on my mk3. For the price you cant beat them
http://www.racelandus.com/coilovers/vw-coilover-kits.html
Great build up


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

that is awesome!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I always assumed you could substitute Mk2/3 hub carriers in place of the OE 4k/Fox/Quantum strut assemblies if you cut off the transverse mount steering arm. There's a thread in the Fox forum that covers alternate suspension setups from the 80/90 B3. You can swap to the 19mm lower ball joint and use the Mk3 carriers and by virtue of that be able to use the Mk3 10.1" brakes.

Excellent work, glad someone finally confirmed what I believed about the hub carriers.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

dude, thanks again for this thread.
here is my take on the fronts for my B1, I used 1/2" plates with sing turret. tapered tierod hole on top for flipped tierods as well.

unfortunately rear setup on B1 is different then B2, but I substituted with HD bilsteins and Eibach lowering springs from 90s Mustang + drop plates. will post picks when all is put together.:thumbup:


----------



## jeremy757 (Jul 16, 2006)

Will mk3 coilovers fit the exact same as mk2 coilovers?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

List of parts I used for 1976 dasher B1.

Front:
Cabby knuckles
Cabby Carriers + Brakes
17mm ball joints from 78+ Dasher B1 (74-77 have 15mm ball joints)
H&R UUL with welded up 1/2" tierod brackets with flipped taper in them.
shortened 1" on each side of tierods

Rear:
HD Bilstein shocks
1990s Mustang Eibach lowering springs
3" custom drop plates









car is effin low right now


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

If you use these ball joints from an 86 Audi 4000S (later Audis had 19mm ball joints) this will allow you to use the later mk2/mk3 spindles and at the same time you can upgrade to 10.1" or 11" brakes

http://www.autohausaz.com/search/[email protected] System&[email protected] Joint


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

By the way this thread is awesome! 

I've had plenty of thoughts of doing it this way. Now I know it is definitely possible! Great work!


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

QuantumSyncro said:


> I always assumed you could substitute Mk2/3 hub carriers in place of the OE 4k/Fox/Quantum strut assemblies if you cut off the transverse mount steering arm. There's a thread in the Fox forum that covers alternate suspension setups from the 80/90 B3. You can swap to the 19mm lower ball joint and use the Mk3 carriers and by virtue of that be able to use the Mk3 10.1" brakes.
> 
> Excellent work, glad someone finally confirmed what I believed about the hub carriers.


Ha just read this....glad someone said it. I didn't read the entire thread.

Now there's a link to the parts though I guess


----------



## jeremy757 (Jul 16, 2006)

Just finished mine this past weekend


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

j-boogie253 said:


> If you use these ball joints from an 86 Audi 4000S (later Audis had 19mm ball joints) this will allow you to use the later mk2/mk3 spindles and at the same time you can upgrade to 10.1" or 11" brakes
> 
> http://www.autohausaz.com/search/[email protected] System&[email protected] Joint


that would be sweet, but you posting link to these balljoints {#855407365A, 855407365B} Cone Size [mm]: 17mm

later mk2 and mk3 are 19mm balljoint, so unless you running upsized balljoint extender I think early mk2 or mk1 is the early way to go. I am running Cabriolet stuff of off the 84 with 17mm balljoints.


----------



## 5505055 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi,

Were are you all getting the rear struts for your quantums? I have an 83 QSW in bad need of rear struts and have been searching for a few months for them. Even the experts I am going to are telling me they don't exist. I feel like I'm driving on waves : c (


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

wow this makes me wish i pulled the coils off my mk3 before it got scrapped


----------



## Zicoya96 (Sep 13, 2014)

Any reccomendation on where to buy all the parts?


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Grig85 said:


> that would be sweet, but you posting link to these balljoints {#855407365A, 855407365B} Cone Size [mm]: 17mm
> 
> later mk2 and mk3 are 19mm balljoint, so unless you running upsized balljoint extender I think early mk2 or mk1 is the early way to go. I am running Cabriolet stuff of off the 84 with 17mm balljoints.


You're right I had the wrong link.... oops
I was looking up the wrong car
Stupid dyslexia

Left 893 407 365 F
Right 893 407 366 F

These here are the proper part numbers for the 19mm ball joints that will fit the lower control arm on your car and you will be able to use late mk2/mk3 knuckles and obtain 10.1" brakes easier


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Zicoya96 said:


> Any reccomendation on where to buy all the parts?


Autohausaz.com should have you covered except for the coilovers and fab work of course


----------

